# JWM crystal 140



## Mozz (16/5/16)

As described in the recipe for "Better Red than Dead" red ale.

Can anyone confirm that's 140 EBC and a Medium Crystal?

Cheers


----------



## MHB (17/5/16)

Jo White don't do Light, Medium Dark, just Crystal and Dark Crystal.
At 140EBC I would call it a dark light crystal or a light medium crystal
Have a look at the range and decide for yourself Bintani Malt
Mark


----------



## Mozz (17/5/16)

So it would be EBC not Lovibond?


----------



## TheWiggman (17/5/16)

Their 'crystal' malt is the one you want. Lots of other dark stuff in that recipe so brew away and see what you think.


----------



## MHB (17/5/16)

All the malt sold in Australia should be specified in EBC, the only exception being the range of American Briess Malts whose COA's often forget that the rest of the world uses Metric.
To get from SRM or oL to EBC Multiply by 1.97 (or 2 its close enough). Note that the link I posted for the agent for both Jo White and Briess does give the metric units (i.e. EBC).
Mark


----------



## technobabble66 (17/5/16)

I think the issue Mozz might be having is that the Better Red than Dead recipes listed on the U.S. sites have it as Crystal 120. (& I think the recipe originates from the U.S.). 
This would definitely be 120 Lovibond, which is getting close to 250 EBC. 
So I think he might also be asking should he go with 140 (or 150) EBC (= med Crystal), as listed on the AHB version, or 240 EBC (= dark Crystal), as the equivalent of the U.S. version. 
So I think he's partly asking for those who've brewed it, which is the right/best crystal for best red ale effect. 
Yes?


----------



## HBHB (17/5/16)

MHB said:


> Jo White don't do Light, Medium Dark, just Crystal and Dark Crystal.
> At 140EBC I would call it a dark light crystal or a light medium crystal
> Have a look at the range and decide for yourself Bintani Malt
> Mark


Changed a while back MHB.

JW Cara is 40-60 EBC
JW Light Crystal is 90-110 EBC
JW Medium Crystal is 115-145 EBC
JW Dark Crystal is 250-300 EBC


----------



## Mozz (17/5/16)

Thanks for clarifying technobabble66. That's what I'm unsure about. 
MHB I'm assuming it's EBC because I pulled it from the AHB site.






Attached is the original recipe.
Better question might be should this recipe call for dark or medium crystal considering the roasted malt already in it?


----------



## technobabble66 (17/5/16)

Hopefully those more experienced with using both can chime in with their opinions/experience on a comparison, but FWIW:
given both the aussie version and the US version seem to be quite popular, it'd be reasonable to assume either crystal would be fine.

I personally prefer a "mid-range" or "classic" kinda caramel element in my red ales, and i believe Medium (or Pale) Crystal does this.
Though i should point out i'm still experimenting with my red ale recipes to confirm this. My 1 or 2 early cracks using Dark crystal in various beers didn't produce what i was after, though that could've been from many other factors. So i've more recently been trying out Med & Pale with better results (for me), though that might've been due to improvements in other aspects of my recipes/process.
Many experienced brewers swear by Dark crystal to be great in some of the styles i like, such as Red & Amber ales, so who knows, hey?!

Someone will eventually say this so it might as well be me: Do both - one with Med crystal & one with Dark - and see which one you prefer.


----------



## Reman (18/5/16)

I can't confirm this as I haven't tried it, maybe someone else can chime in.

Easiest way to get a red colour is to add small amounts of roast barley, not sure the exact quantities but we're talking pretty low.


----------



## technobabble66 (18/5/16)

True. RB or Caraaroma are best to hit a red colour. 
But the OP was about Crystal 140, not colour. [emoji6]


----------



## Rocker1986 (18/5/16)

I normally use 300g Caraaroma and 70g black patent in my red ale, looking at the recipe screenshot there and the amounts, I'm guessing it's probably 140EBC crystal that they're using there. But that's just a guess, I could be well wrong.


----------



## technobabble66 (18/5/16)

Nah you're right. It's def med Crystal in the AHB version. But the issue is more how different is it from the original US version? (It uses ~ Dark Crystal). Or rather, *what* is the difference?


----------



## Mozz (18/5/16)

Just going to go the medium crystal this time round. Cheers for the replies everyone.


----------

